
Ask HN: Is there an app like Sqwiggle for screencaps - hkyeti
Ie- every N minutes take a snapshot of your screen that can be seen by a remote computer (refreshes)<p>Use case: I&#x27;ll be working remote from the rest of my team and I&#x27;d like them to be able to see what I&#x27;m working on, without having to use high bandwidth live screensharing calls on.
======
dylz
This is pretty easily implemented as a standalone python script - should be a
few lines (google for pillow imagegrab)

~~~
hkyeti
Thanks. I'm only a beginner at coding, looking for a service out of the box
that can not only take the screenshot but also have it viewable on the other
side.

